# Perdido bream fishing



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well my nephew spent the night with us and he wanted to go fishing. I wanted to take him speck fishing but the rain squashed that idea. So we stuck close to the house and caught some bream. We're fixing to fry'em up for dinner. He's excited to eat the fish that he caught ! 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Big ole slabs! Great catch, even better eating!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well dinner was good !!!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a good mess yall got


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are some nice ones GK.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big ole Gills!!! Very Nice.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*were*

Wwrw did you catch them?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

In a lake off Perdido river.


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

G/K.....Great Looking mess of bream...especially for this time year. Just being alittle nosey....about how deep were they and what did you catch 'em with? dhunter


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They were on the bottom in about 12-13 feet of water and I was using wigglers.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Your my favorite uncle!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Your my favorite uncle!!


 Lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice bream. I love eating those things


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Best meal ever right there!


----------

